

Ask HN: Talk a solo founder through the high level stack to build - macguyver

I&#x27;m a solo founder who has built the prototype and pre-MVP all by myself.  I build (MS&#x2F;BS CS)&#x2F;hustle&#x2F;hack well.  This is a niche product, and I will not go into recruiting issues here.  Users are itching to try the product, and I wanted to talk through the high level rough (correct) steps of the v1.0 build, and get input on best practices.<p>The objective is to build a minimally featured end-to-end system.  Users can sign up, create an account, pay, and access the core technology that is hosted on the cloud.  The core technology is a separate component that is not part of this discussion.<p>Specifically, this pertains to the website and everything that goes on behind the scenes during a user interaction.<p>Key considerations: this needs to scale, be reasonably quick to implement, and secure so someone else can take over at some point.  Also assume that UI&#x2F;UX design is ready.  I expect that this will take time, which is fine.<p>I&#x27;m going to start this discussion with the first steps:<p>1) WP to get the front end up: 1-2 days
2) Flush out landing page: 3 days<p>Right away I know I&#x27;ll need one or more of php&#x2F;js&#x2F;jquery and mySQL, and integrate with payment processors and gateways.<p>Thoughts, best practices?
======
anthony_franco
It's hard to give advice when the product is so vague. But depending on how
users can "access the core technology", it's possible you could just integrate
a membership plugin into your WP install and achieve most of what you want.

